# Dashboard buzz noise...



## steppinfetchit (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello, I have a 94 HB, starting about a year ago I noticed a buzzing noise that begins when the rpms are at about 3000 and will go away actually at about 3400 or so. Unfortunately this is right at freeway cruising speed or goind up a hill speed and gosh it is really annoying the crap out of me. I have taken off the dashboard completely and have tried to inspect the ducting and so forth that is there. As of yet, I still cannot isolate an object that is making this noise, and am wondering if anyone has any ideas. tomorrow I will probably continue to take things apart and look in and around all of the air stuff. Luckily (sort of) the buzzing noise can be triggered while parked as long as the rpms are reached. So yeah, any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Finding the cause of noises is one of the most dreaded of all repairs as a technician. It sounds like you are doing all you can to find it. You just have to be persistent ...plus having an assistant around can double your chances of finding and fixing it successfully.

BTW, I've got an 04 HB 2.4 XE and it makes lots of different little noises at various speeds but I figured it just gives the truck character. I'm working on installing a much louder stereo. LOL


----------



## LucidOne1 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have the same noise and have seen more than one post on here about it. So far as I can tell no one has found it. Please god someone find out what it is and let us know. They can't all be different. I hope?


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

LucidOne1 said:


> I have the same noise and have seen more than one post on here about it. So far as I can tell no one has found it. Please god someone find out what it is and let us know. They can't all be different. I hope?


Has anyone determined that it is absolutely coming from inside the cab and not from the other side of the firewall? I witnessed a tech completely remove the dash of a car once only to find out that one of the hood hinges was making the squeak. He was pretty embarrassed ...and, no it wasn't me ...but I was the one who found the hinge squeak for him. :waving:

Now that I think of it, I don't think I've ever had my truck up to 3,000 rpm's. LOL ...The PO was a little old lady, so I don't want to blow it up!


----------



## LucidOne1 (Mar 26, 2009)

No, i have not looked into it that much. About the only thing I did was look on the underside of the hood for wear spots on the paint. Since I can just crank the stereo this one is pretty low on the list of needed repairs. If someone finds where theirs is coming from it might move up a little though.


----------



## steppinfetchit (Aug 9, 2009)

*Whelpp*

Over the weekend I took the dash out and some of the ducting out and got right down to the bare metal and it STILL makes that noise. Just the bare metal seems to be vibrating from the frequency of the engine. That is about all that I can tell. I put it back together and maybe I will just get a better stereo.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

steppinfetchit said:


> Over the weekend I took the dash out and some of the ducting out and got right down to the bare metal and it STILL makes that noise. Just the bare metal seems to be vibrating from the frequency of the engine. That is about all that I can tell. I put it back together and maybe I will just get a better stereo.


Don't put it back together without considering laying down some sound deadening material. Here's a link to many types and different price ranges. Any of it will be much better than nothing.

Damping and noise control

You may want to do a little research on some audio forums about sound control before you start. Also, take a good look at the other side of the firewall ...AC lines, brake lines, cab mounts worn, exhaust system touching the body somewhere. There has to be a way to make it quieter.


----------



## golftango (Oct 18, 2005)

I had the same issue with my 95 HB. Turned out to be the brake lines and air conditioner hose brackets were buzzing on the firewall. Check these:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

look how clean the bay is .. u must not be in the rust/salt belt...

nice...


----------

